# Wonderful News: 27 dead Iranian thugs



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

Iran military blast death toll revised down to 17 - Yahoo! News

* Iran military blast death toll revised down to 17 *

This is a wonderful way to start the weekend, I could not be happier.  May the families of the dead suffer the same anguish and misery that the families of iranian terrorist victims have suffered and endured these past few decades.

I will pass out candies and sweets to all of the children in my neighborhood, just fantastic.


----------



## JStone (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Iran military blast death toll revised down to 17 - Yahoo! News
> 
> * Iran military blast death toll revised down to 17 *
> 
> ...





allahu akbar


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

Sick bastards.

Seek help.


----------



## JStone (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Sick bastards.
> 
> Seek help.



Adult breast-feeding isn't sick? 

Islam and The Nursing of Adults


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

JStone said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Sick bastards.
> ...



What does that have to do with anything?  

Oh, right.  Nothing.


----------



## JStone (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Er, Iranians are muslimes.  islime believes in adult breast-feeding.

Got milk?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

JStone said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I got your point, ace.

It was just stupid.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2011)

The entire thread is stupid. Celebrating the deaths of unknown innocents is sick.


----------



## Douger (Nov 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The entire thread is stupid. Celebrating the deaths of unknown innocents is sick.


There's a first for me. I agree with Lollie.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Sick bastards.  Seek help.



Aww, poor douchebag - 20 less pieces of shit to plan attacks against people in israel, the US and Europe.  How sad for you.

Addition by subtraction.

And this was simply a message to the filth running iran and propping up that cancerous regime: "your end is near."


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The entire thread is stupid. Celebrating the deaths of unknown innocents is sick.



Iranian republican guards are as "innocent" as ahmadinejad.

Funny how when israeli soldiers are killed "its not terrorism" since they were soldiers - but but but - when the same filth who target them is killed, "it's unfortunate."

Get fucking real.

The world is a better place with fewer IRGs, basij, and certainly without the iranian government, the syrian one, or any of the their terrorist proxy armies like hezbollah, hamas, etc.  Maybe these fuckers will kill fewer americans in Iraq.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 12, 2011)

Threads like this, and posts like the above, do nothing but prove that jews are capable of as much hatred as they've been the victims of.

if the OP story were about children then you'd REALLY see the circle jerk spraying cum like a firehose on the 4th of july.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The entire thread is stupid. Celebrating the deaths of unknown innocents is sick.



I agree.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The entire thread is stupid. Celebrating the deaths of unknown innocents is sick.



And there it is.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The entire thread is stupid. Celebrating the deaths of unknown innocents is sick.



This ^^^^.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Sick bastards.  Seek help.
> ...



20 poor bastards who were probably conscripted, could care less about the Mullahcracy, and just had the bad luck to be sitting on an Ammo depot when it exploded.

I also fail to see how this has any prognostic value for the regime.  Soldiers in this country die in training accidents all the time.  Does that mean the end is near for us too?  

You said you served.  What Army was that, the KISS Army?  You are obviously clueless.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Iran military blast death toll revised down to 17 - Yahoo! News
> 
> * Iran military blast death toll revised down to 17 *
> 
> ...



Grow the fuck up.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> 20 poor bastards who were probably conscripted, could care less about the Mullahcracy, and just had the bad luck to be sitting on an Ammo depot when it exploded.



You stupid fucking moronic chimp.  There were iranian REPUBLICAN GUARDS - these are not iranian army regulars.

Learn some facts before posting again, idiot:

* "A massive explosion at a military arms depot near the Iranian capital Tehran on Saturday killed 17  Revolutionary Guards  and wounded 15, a spokesman for the elite fighting force told the semi-official Fars news agency."*

FUCKING ASSHOLE MORON.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Grow the fuck up.



Choke my cock down, **** - and take a muslim one deep up your ass like the $2/hour whore you are.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > 20 poor bastards who were probably conscripted, could care less about the Mullahcracy, and just had the bad luck to be sitting on an Ammo depot when it exploded.
> ...



Well that just makes it all better, doesn't it?

Are you capable of discussing anything without your inner rage-a-thon taking over?  

Did you have a tramatic childhood or something?


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Well that just makes it all better, doesn't it? Are you capable of discussing anything without your inner rage-a-thon taking over?   Did you have a tramatic childhood or something?



Ok, apology for your ignorance accepted.  Next.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Grow the fuck up.
> ...



Nice to see that you continue to be the classless piece of shit that I knew you to be back in the day.

You realize that you are an adult, right?  

I only point that out, because most adults I know can form a thought pattern without turning into a 15 year old boy.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Nice to see that you continue to be the classless piece of shit that I knew you to be back in the day.You realize that you are an adult, right?  I only point that out, because most adults I know can form a thought pattern without turning into a 15 year old boy.



You have no clue or facts - and attack me personally, and then expect to be treated respectfully?  Are you as fucking stupid as you sound here?  Please tell me you're not. 

Next time dipshit you want to attack someone on a public forum, at least get your facts straight before opening both barrels.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> You have no clue or facts - *and attack me personally, and then expect to be treated respectfully*?  Are you as fucking stupid as you sound here?  Please tell me you're not.
> 
> Next time dipshit you want to attack someone on a public forum, at least get your facts straight before opening both barrels.



I hear the Irony Train coming down the tracks.

Are you a man?  I only ask because I have a hard time believing a man would say such a thing to a women in real life.  

Of course, in real life you have to contend with the "fist in the nose" factor.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> I hear the Irony Train coming down the tracks.Are you a man?  I only ask because I have a hard time believing a man would say such a thing to a women in real life.  Of course, in real life you have to contend with the "fist in the nose" factor.



Look at post #3, yeah the one you started with the personal attacks.  Then come back to me superstar.

Back to the topic; I must say I am in a REAL good mood today, and not just because its saturday.  Hopefully more of them will die in the coming days...


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the Irony Train coming down the tracks.Are you a man?  I only ask because I have a hard time believing a man would say such a thing to a women in real life.  Of course, in real life you have to contend with the "fist in the nose" factor.
> ...



Your entire existence is a personal attack.

Not that I care.  You remain as banal today as you were whenever the fuck it was I first saw your moronic posts.  

Glad that you are in a good mood though.  Did they up your lithium?


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Your entire existence is a personal attack.Not that I care.  You remain as banal today as you were whenever the fuck it was I first saw your moronic posts.
> Glad that you are in a good mood though.  Did they up your lithium?



Is that what a pussy like you was taught at home; change the subject and try to attack the other person when humiliated by getting caught in a lie?

I'm in a good mood for several reasons; the OP for one, and the other that there is talk about reducing welfare benefits - which would leave dogshye like you in homeless shelters - but would lower my tax dollars, always a good thing.  Have a great day, sissy...


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Is that what a pussy like you was taught at home; change the subject and try to attack the other person when humiliated by getting caught in a lie?



I lied?  Where?



> I'm in a good mood for several reasons; the OP for one, and the other that there is talk about reducing welfare benefits - which would leave dogshye like you in homeless shelters - but would lower my tax dollars, always a good thing.  Have a great day, sissy...



Uh oh.  Tommy toughnuts is on the scene.  Menopause is hard, isn't it?


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> I lied?  Where?



You claimed the dead were conscripts, that was clearly false, so that makes you a liar.  Still using Dick and Spot books to learn with?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I lied?  Where?
> ...



I see the problem:

You don't know the definition of "lie".


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I lied?  Where?
> ...



He didn't say that.  He said 'probably conscripted'.


----------



## JStone (Nov 12, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Threads like this, and posts like the above, do nothing but prove that jews are capable of as much hatred as they've been the victims of.
> 
> if the OP story were about children then you'd REALLY see the circle jerk spraying cum like a firehose on the 4th of july.



Muslimes hate each other for being losers of allah.

"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



It's the whole reading comprehension thing that gets him/her/it.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2011)

You know I have reasons to really really hate Iran. Reasons that were classified and may or may not still be. But to celebrate the deaths of even Revolutionary guards who were not engaged in any type of warfare against the US or any of our Allies is just wrong. You have no clue who those troops were and what they were doing. Probably had families at home and had just gone into work to sit a shift in a boring ass guard shack or tower. 

No I will not celebrate these deaths. 

I will celebrate the Iranian loss of weapons............


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> He didn't say that.  He said 'probably conscripted'.



Oh look, the pussy's lawyer arrived.  Most people with a brain would check before saying something they were not sure of.  The dipshit said:

"20 poor bastards who were probably conscripted, could care less about the Mullahcracy, and just had the bad luck to be sitting on an Ammo depot when it exploded."

#1- they were NOT conscripted
#2-they VERY much cared about the regime, these are the die-hards, the most ideologically committed who go through huge amounts of indoctrination
#3-the scenario of "bad luck" is stupidity, there is no way to know what the animals were doing.  They also could have been moving ordnance to be shipped to iraq to murder more US soldiers. 

No one with a brain who understands how the iranian regime is constructed would possibly defend these fucking animals.  Many of them were responsible for the 2009 mass slaughter of iranian citizens seeking freedom, and have trained terrorists across the world.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> You know I have reasons to really really hate Iran. Reasons that were classified and may or may not still be. But to celebrate the deaths of even Revolutionary guards who were not engaged in any type of warfare against the US or any of our Allies is just wrong. You have no clue who those troops were and what they were doing. Probably had families at home and had just gone into work to sit a shift in a boring ass guard shack or tower. No I will not celebrate these deaths. I will celebrate the Iranian loss of weapons............



Like many others in this thread, you need to look up who/what the IRG are, how they are trained, and what they do.  Think Schutzstaffel, they are identical...


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't say that.  He said 'probably conscripted'.
> ...



Go check your Zyprexa bottle.  Maybe there's one left.  OR get your Haldol Dec shot or whatever you do.  You are not rational.  I would call you an idiot.  But I'd hate to insult idiots that way.  

Geaux and I have disagreed before. I'm sure we will again.  But we have not on this thread.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> Oh look, the pussy's lawyer arrived.  Most people with a brain would check before saying something they were not sure of.  The dipshit said:.....



You're so cool.

Do they take you out at parties, wind you up, and set you in the corner?


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



ZZZzzzz, another fucktard with no brains and less of a future...Personal insults in the place of facts....die idiot asshole, or even better - go to iran and see if you can help save some of them.  Make sure to wear a large "X" so I can more easily target you when the time comes.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > You're so cool.Do they take you out at parties, wind you up, and set you in the corner?
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > You're so cool.Do they take you out at parties, wind you up, and set you in the corner?
> ...










Using the quote feature isn't one of your _talents,_ I see.


----------



## JStone (Nov 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> No I will not celebrate these deaths.



The drinks are on me


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> ZZZzzzz, another fucktard with no brains and less of a future...Personal insults in the place of facts....die idiot asshole, or even better - go to iran and see if you can help save some of them.  Make sure to wear a large "X" so I can more easily target you when the time comes.



Oh yeah, you certainly set the example for decorum and rational, polite posting here...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4400180-post19.html

Outside of stealing oxygen and wasting carbon, what do you do when you aren't cracking us all up on this message board?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 12, 2011)

rhodescholar said:


> I just took a major shit on you*...you still here embarrassing yourself?*  Any more lies or idiotic nonsense you want to offer, chimp?



Yeah.

I hear the irony train again!


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ZZZzzzz, another fucktard with no brains and less of a future...Personal insults in the place of facts....die idiot asshole, or even better - go to iran and see if you can help save some of them.  Make sure to wear a large "X" so I can more easily target you when the time comes.
> ...



_~Sunshine stands on tippy toes waving her hand in the air to answer this one!!~_

He/she/it is a complete waste of protoplasm!


----------



## JStone (Nov 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ZZZzzzz, another fucktard with no brains and less of a future...Personal insults in the place of facts....die idiot asshole, or even better - go to iran and see if you can help save some of them.  Make sure to wear a large "X" so I can more easily target you when the time comes.
> ...



What's so wrong with Iranians enjoying the delights of the 72 houris in paradise, their greatest desire?  Muslime homicidal maniacs need love, too


----------

